# Bolivian Ram CAN'T Eat =[



## OnefishBluefish (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi!
I have an electric blue Bolivian ram who, in the past couple of weeks has been getting progressively skinnier.
I took him out of my 29 gallon community tank and transferred him to a smaller 8 gallon, as I thought there may have been too much competition in the larger tank when it came to feeding time. 
I have been watching him quite closely, and it seems to me that the ram cannot open/move his mouth. His mouth can open a little bit, but not much. 
This is a new predicament as I have had him for about 6 months and he has been in good health otherwise. 
When I put food in the tank, he is interested in the food, but when he goes to eat it, he just nudges the food piece with his face. 
I have been crushing pellets and freeze dried shrimp, and delivering that to the area where he is swimming via a small syringe, and he is eating those small bits but not a lot. 
He is soo emaciated I just don't know what to do for him. 
Please help me as this fish is such a trooper and I hate watching him starve to death.

29 Gallon:
5 Lemmon tetras
3 marble angel fish (quarter sized)
5 Cory cats
1 electric blue balloon ram (smaller than a quarter, larger than a nickel)
1 L200 Pleco 
1 African butterfly fish
1 betta
1 ghost knife

8 gallon:
3 Pygmy Cory cats
2 African dwarf clawed frogs 
1 juvenile albino longfin bristlenose Pleco 
1 betta
And now 1 electric blue Bolivian ram 

If you have any suggestions of how I can help this fish, or have known this to happen to anyone else, please let me know!
Thank you in advance!!


----------

